# Renting or Leasing a Used Baler



## bauerd44 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in need of advice. My baler needs to be replaced but I'm not sure on a "permanent" solution. A possible "stop-gap" has emerged to get me through the next year or so.

A friend of mine died about 6 years ago and his son asked If I would be interested in renting/leasing his dad's 1995 New Holland 650 with Auto-Wrap. The baler has sat in the shed unused for those 6 years or so. I looked at it and it seems straight with no missing teeth on the pickup or obvious hydraulic leaks.

I don't know what to offer on a rent/lease and neither does he. Any ideas on what an arrangement should look like? Money per bale, cash for the season, or labor/parts to bring it to operating condition? I would be using it with my tractor.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If it was me I would think per bail would be fair all around.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

5-8 dollars a bale. You pay for upkeep parts and of course twine


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Colby said:


> 5-8 dollars a bale. You pay for upkeep parts and of course twine


Here, I could get it baled for the upper end of that.

For an older baler like that, I think the fairest structure is just to buy it but I realize that isn't the question at hand.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

8$ a bale sounds really steep to me. You can hire the baler in for between 7 to 10 dollars a bale his tractor fuel twine/wrap everything. Just a thought anyway.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You can usually rent a used baler for around $3 a bale from a dealer,5x6 Rds plus twine or net.

Dealer would stand the cost of repairs.

I'd be worried about bearings if it has been sitting that long.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I must be stuck in the 80s I was thinking around a buck a bail.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't no about this kind of deal, I have gotten wrapped up in a similar situation. Really honestly cost me allot of money. Machine was old and had been sitting, once I ran about 10 rolls through it stuff started going out and went down hill from there.... Just be carful and don't spend more trying to save a little, been there done that. Never again...


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

No way i would pay more than a $2 bale for the use of a 20 year old baler. For 3 or 4 you can rent a demo or near new baler.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

It is big but here are some rates from a dealer near me . All the equipment is new rents them out all s








ummer and then discounts them at end of season.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Get it out of the shed and hook it to a tractor and run it a half speed for half an hour or forty five minutes and listen to it. The bearings should get hot by that time if they are bad. Pay attention to the tail gate nose roll and the sledge roll bearings. If the sledge bearings are out the rolls will clang together and when under load the gears will roar, kind'a like when gear teeth don't mesh correctly which they won't be. Pretty pricey fix, just rebuilt my sledge 2800.00 parts and labor. The gears alone are about 400.00 apiece. I have the same baler as you mentioned, and while its not the fanciest or high tech model out there it gets the job done. 2 dollars a bale should be fair all things considered.


----------



## bauerd44 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your great advice. I'm probably going to go the rent route with billing the son for any repairs. We've talked to the local NH dealer and they said the same thing about running it slow for a while to check bearings, etc. We're only looking at about 200-250 bales for the season.

The thing is he is trying to get started in farming again, has limited resources, and wants to use his dad's baler for a couple of years to get started whereas I'm looking at winding down in a couple of years. Looking for the "win-win" solution and you've helped. Thank you.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bauerd44 said:


> Thank you all for your great advice. I'm probably going to go the rent route with billing the son for any repairs. We've talked to the local NH dealer and they said the same thing about running it slow for a while to check bearings, etc. We're only looking at about 200-250 bales for the season.
> 
> The thing is he is trying to get started in farming again, has limited resources, and wants to use his dad's baler for a couple of years to get started whereas I'm looking at winding down in a couple of years. Looking for the "win-win" solution and you've helped. Thank you.


I'd get a heat gun to measure bearing temps.They work slick and it's alot cheaper just to replace a bearing then the whole roller if you dont catch a bearing going out quick enough.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I like the ideal of the heat gun.


----------

